# 1994 nissan altima, no fuel pressure



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

I have a 1994 nissan altima, just changed the fuel pump relay about 3 weeks ago, today I stopped at a parking lot, turned my car off, then when I went to start it, it started for a few seconds, then died on me, then I restarted it, and lasted for maybe a second, then died on me, then I wasn't able to get it turned back on, its cranking but wont turn over.

I took off the bottom hose of my fuel filter, and put the hose into a cup, then I turned the key to turn on the electricity and I didn't hear the fuel pump prime itself, I turned the key a few times, and then finally I turned and key all the way to start it, multiple times but still never heard the fuel pump, so then I jumped out and checked the cup with the fuel hose running to it, and it was completely dry. So I checked the fuel pump fuse and it's good, then I bought a new fuel pump relay and put that in and kept priming it, and trying to start but it wouldn't, so now I'm thinking it's the actual fuel pump.

I bought a fuel pump off amazon for $21 and it should be here in 2 days, but I'm just wondering if that's going to actually fix it, the fuel pump is about 2 years old and it's another cheap $20 fuel pump off amazon, so I'm guessing that's it, I'd appreciate it if anyone else has any ideas, thanks guys! Love this site!


----------



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

It was the fuel pump, problem solved.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hopefully, the new pump will last. If possibly, I always stick with OEM parts when it comes to fuel pumps as I've ran into or heard of too many problems with aftermarket units. Saving a few dollars isn't worth the time and aggravation of getting stuck somewhere!


----------

